# FM Reception



## higgledy (Jul 24, 2011)

Does anyone notice poor FM reception? Local stations that I rcv fine in my other car are spotty and full of static in my Routan. Maybe it's just a connection, unless many others are experiencing the same thing. Thanks.


----------



## freddy2081 (Aug 1, 2007)

higgledy said:


> Does anyone notice poor FM reception? Local stations that I rcv fine in my other car are spotty and full of static in my Routan. Maybe it's just a connection, unless many others are experiencing the same thing. Thanks.


my reception is pretty good, what is really bad is the volume of the phone calls on the uconnect... At highway speed I end up holding my phone cuz I can't hear anything...


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

freddy2081 said:


> my reception is pretty good, what is really bad is the volume of the phone calls on the uconnect... At highway speed I end up holding my phone cuz I can't hear anything...


When your in a phone call either turn the radio volume knob up or use the volume up button on the back of your steering wheel, that will turn up your in call volume. Same thing if you have NAV, while the digital chick is speaking turn the volume up or down.:thumbup:

Same thing for the radio--wait a minute?????? Just kidding


----------



## freddy2081 (Aug 1, 2007)

58kafer said:


> When your in a phone call either turn the radio volume knob up or use the volume up button on the back of your steering wheel, that will turn up your in call volume. Same thing if you have NAV, while the digital chick is speaking turn the volume up or down.:thumbup:
> 
> Same thing for the radio--wait a minute?????? Just kidding


lol... Yeah, I figured that one out, but I was talking when the volume is at maximum during the phone call.... It's pretty low, and if while you are blasting the radio you get a phone call is even worst.... Your ears are used to the volume of the radio and the phone call seems mute....


----------



## higgledy (Jul 24, 2011)

If the volume is at max and you still cannot hear the phone conversation then you have a problem. The phone volume should go as loud as the music when the radio is on. I'd have the dealer take a look.


----------



## higgledy (Jul 24, 2011)

If no one else is having FM reception problems maybe I should take a look at the antenna connections. 

When I bought the van I was excited because it had a whip antenna, which I believe work better then the antennas embedded in the window that so many cars have these days. Figures mine is working like crap. 

Does anyone know if the VW comes with an antenna signal amplifier? My Subaru had one, but it needs it because it has one of those window film antennas. But it rcvs better FM than the Routan. Go figure.


----------



## freddy2081 (Aug 1, 2007)

higgledy said:


> If the volume is at max and you still cannot hear the phone conversation then you have a problem. The phone volume should go as loud as the music when the radio is on. I'd have the dealer take a look.


No where near as loud as the music. It's going back in about a 1000 miles for service, will have them take a look at it...


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

Everyone thinks to turn up the volume on the radio (or any Bluetooth speaker phone) during a phone call, but nobody remembers to turn up the volume on the phone...
This usually can ONLY be done during a phone call while using the Bluetooth device.
Most phones have separate volume settings for call volume when using these different modes.

- handset volume (normal use)
- head set volume (wired ear-piece)
- built in speaker phone volume
- Bluetooth volume...
and if you have more than one Bluetooth device,
they may all have separate volume settings.

So next time you are driving and take a call using U-Connect and have a problem hearing the caller, while you are still on the phone, reach down to your phone (after pulling over and putting your Routan in park ), press the volume up several times ON YOUR PHONE.

I work in cellular repair, and this is a VERY common issue with any Bluetooth device.
Hope that helps.


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

As for the original thread issue (FM Reception), I find ours is quite good. The only thing I can think of is that there is an antenna base recall...

See this Thread: Antenna Base Recall
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5690854-Antenna-Base-Recall&highlight=antenna

...but don't know if that affects reception, or your year, but it wouldn't hurt to check with the dealer.


----------



## freddy2081 (Aug 1, 2007)

PaulAP said:


> Everyone thinks to turn up the volume on the radio (or any Bluetooth speaker phone) during a phone call, but nobody remembers to turn up the volume on the phone...
> This usually can ONLY be done during a phone call while using the Bluetooth device.
> Most phones have separate volume settings for call volume when using these different modes.
> 
> ...


Tried that too..
Next thing I have to try with different phones to see what happens....


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

I'll say that all FM reception blows, atleast in my area, I can't get good reception in any of our vehicles. I can't stand the "background" hiss that I hear. I'm addicted to Sirius radio that is crystal clear all the time, no static. If I could get my wife from listening to AM I'd ditch the antenna all together.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Shorty*

I tried one of those short 6" antennas, and it worked really well to eliminate about 75% of the stations, so I ditched it in favor of the stock whip, but found it was loose when I took it off for the shorty, probably from when I went through the car wash. That could cause a reception problem. The antenna cable goes directly to the radio without an amplifier (2010 REN model).


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

VWroutanvanman said:


> found it was loose when I took it off for the shorty


 Loose antenna base? There's a recall for that.  
91J2 UPDATE ANTENNA BASE 

See this thread... 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5690854-Antenna-Base-Recall&highlight=antenna


----------

